# Now thrive the Armourers.



## spike7451 (Jun 21, 2009)

'Ello,
I'm 'spike7451',I'm a 42year young Englishman who's been into modelling for as long as I can remember.d'oh!
I served in the Royal Air Force from 1984 to 1996 as an Armourer worked on Nimrod MR2's at Kinloss before being posted to Bruggen in Germany in in the late 80's,where I worked on Tornado GR1's.
Now out of the mob under the options for change cr** in 96,I'm now in the Telecomms industry,setting up my own business at the present since redundency again last Christmas I'm also in the TA Reserves.
My late Father joined the RAF himself during WWII originally as WOP/AG on Wellingtons then Lancasters before going thru pilot training however 90% of my Father's war is unknown to me as he never talked about the was.The only thing he did say was Dresden should never have happened,but at the time we were at war.
Rrgards,
Spike.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello Spike,

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the family Spike!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard spike.


----------



## lingo (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard to a fellow ex-crab, (and also a newbie) Spike.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Amsel (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome friend. What part of the telecom industry are you in?


----------



## spike7451 (Jun 21, 2009)

Amsel said:


> Welcome friend. What part of the telecom industry are you in?



Thanks peeps,
Amsel,
I started off as an Cable installer with NTL before going onto Service Tech,working on residential Cable services (TV/Phone/BBand) networks,made redundent so went to work for Sky TV as a Satalite Engineer,Left there to help Sky set up their BBand call center.
Because of family illness,I took a job closser to home was laid off last Jan.
With the Digital switchover people will be in need of my services so I thought why not..I've got the skills.
Merv


----------



## Amsel (Jun 21, 2009)

Cool beans! I am in the wireless/ microwave field of telecom so I was curious. Good luck on your endeavors.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2009)

hi Merv, and welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2009)

G'day Spike welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Spike! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard spike


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Spike!


----------

